# AbsoluTTe Issue 24 Autumn 2010



## uzzieman (Dec 14, 2009)

Got it today, a good read and to be honest I really liked the read this month a bit more than the others, lots of pictures too. I think I am taking a liking to dark yellow TT's, they look so damn good lol.

Was really interesting to see the bit on the audio install too, really liked that!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks for your comments by dark yellow do you mean orange :roll: :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> Thanks for your comments by dark yellow do you mean orange :roll: :wink:


ORANGE who in there right mind would buy an orange TT :wink: :lol: 
Imola is the best YELLOW :wink:


----------



## Matchu (Jul 19, 2009)

Cheers for another excellent edition !


----------



## uzzieman (Dec 14, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> Thanks for your comments by dark yellow do you mean orange :roll: :wink:


lol yes Orange, such a nice colour


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Got mine also, good job on getting it out committe   

Good read this month

Paul


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Redscouse said:


> Got mine also, good job on getting it out committe
> 
> Good read this month
> 
> Paul


The A team :wink:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

All I'm going to say is....

"area"


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I am goind to say Andrews


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > Got mine also, good job on getting it out committe
> ...


Which one of you is Murdoch? :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Imola is the best YELLOW :wink:


It absoluTTely is 

And I got my magazine today too, something very special to keep  8)


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Mine dropped through the letter box yesterday, another excellent read and effort by everyone.


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Excellent issue with awesome articles :roll: :lol:


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

dzTT said:


> Excellent issue with awesome articles :roll: :lol:


+1 my last comment was in the wrong place!

Excellent articles.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Another excellent issue, whos all the good looking chaps on the front cover ? :wink:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

malstt said:


> Another excellent issue, whos all the good looking chaps on the front cover ? :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Great job chaps & chapesses!

Another thoroughly enjoyable read!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

malstt said:


> Another excellent issue, whos all the good looking chaps on the front cover ? :wink:


The knights in TTOC shirts :lol: :lol:


----------

